# A Wedding at White Sands...



## dawssvt (Nov 6, 2009)

C&C welcome...

1.






2.





3. Added a little color...





4.





5.





6. I'm not liking the post work on this one. Suggestions?





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





Here is a link to the full gallery...
Favorites - Captured Moments - Photography by Dawson - Las Cruces, NM- powered by SmugMug


----------



## kevo1586 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think 8 and 9 are both nice

I don't have a lot of technical input as I am new here, but for what it's worth I like them 

I find the vignette sp? is a little too pronounced for me on 4,7,10

other than that, looks good


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 6, 2009)

*QUICKLY GLANCED THROUGH*:
I LIKE THE STYLE and Contrast. What I don't like is barely any details in bride's dress. Highlights are blown out. She payed, probably a LOT of money for this dress and as many other brides probably wants to see what she payed for. Keep that in mind during next gig.
Oh and #5 has some soft of smudge on it.
Keep up the great work and don't forget - ppl are paying $ for their *&^%$# and want to see them.:thumbup:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 6, 2009)

You have some good shots, but it seems like you yould have had  some great shots it people were not cut at the knees or feet (Image 6 & 8) and I find you vignette a bit strong.

As well you need to clean your sensor or lens you have dust on it Image 10 above the far right person, near the top.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 6, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> *QUICKLY GLANCED THROUGH*:
> I LIKE THE STYLE and Contrast. What I don't like is barely any details in bride's dress. Highlights are blown out. She payed, probably a LOT of money for this dress and as many other brides probably wants to see what she payed for. Keep that in mind during next gig.
> Oh and #5 has some soft of smudge on it.
> Keep up the great work and don't forget - ppl are paying $ for their *&^%$# and want to see them.:thumbup:




Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't think about it much. I usually expose to the face. I should probably go back and expose some to expose to the dress so she can see that too. I think I need to get my camera cleaned. I don't see the smudge on #5. Where is it?


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 6, 2009)

N.P.


> I think I need to get my camera cleaned. I don't see the smudge on #5. Where is it? 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


If you look at the bride's nose and take that line ALL the way across to right side of the image there are two smudgy looking things (one bigger and one a bit further in the distance).
Or is it me and my crappy eyes looking at sand bushes? :lmao:


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 6, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> N.P.
> 
> 
> > I think I need to get my camera cleaned. I don't see the smudge on #5. Where is it? 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
> ...



Yea, I think it's a bush, but I went ahead and took it out. :mrgreen: All better...


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 6, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT!!
It looked like a smudge or something but now you got a clear lookin GORGEOUS image


----------



## misol (Nov 7, 2009)

It might be my monitor but it looks like you lost your details in backs in most photos.  Also too much vignette.  I like the style and creativity.  What an awesome location


----------



## Herro (Nov 9, 2009)

10 would be awesome without that vignette. also, you dont need to vignette EVERY photo. it only looks good in the right ones.

it does not work in number 9 AT ALL.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 9, 2009)

Herro said:


> 10 would be awesome without that vignette. also, you dont need to vignette EVERY photo. it only looks good in the right ones.
> 
> it does not work in number 9 AT ALL.




Thanks for the comment. On #10, I was using a preset to start editing, so it already had the lens correction on 100 - I hadn't looked much into it. These were all pretty fast edits. Here are a few changed ones. Let me know what you think.






I lowered the exposure to see the detail of her dress along with taking the vignette off. Someone mentioned that I should do that. What do you think?


----------



## MACollum (Nov 10, 2009)

#11 is my favorite. I love the expression but I think it may be a little too warm? Love the series. I bet it was difficult with all that white sand


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 11, 2009)

MACollum said:


> #11 is my favorite. I love the expression but I think it may be a little too warm? Love the series. I bet it was difficult with all that white sand



My tendency is to go a little warm, it's just my preference. Thanks for the comment


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 11, 2009)

I really like the last one , I was wondering , did you lie on the sand to get that picture?

#10 made me chuckle when I saw the other two were wearing flip flops. I like the version without the vignette.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 11, 2009)

Love #12.  Great shot.


----------



## dawssvt (Nov 11, 2009)

JohnnyL said:


> I really like the last one , I was wondering , did you lie on the sand to get that picture?
> 
> #10 made me chuckle when I saw the other two were wearing flip flops. I like the version without the vignette.



I actually just knelt down and set the camera nearly on the ground and shot a few. Thanks for the comment!



GeneralBenson said:


> Love #12.  Great shot.


 
Thank you!


----------

